# Bucket Shelf



## crockett (Jan 29, 2012)

Anybody use these? We buy our milk in buckets and use it daily so would be handy for buckets we use. They are going to be 50% off on Friday, might have to buy one. I have there shelf for #10 cans.










Shelf Reliance Bucket Shelf


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I've never used one, but they look pretty handy. Where do you get your milk?


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Never used one - never even seen one before. But that's stinkin' cool! 

Now I want to build one.


----------



## crockett (Jan 29, 2012)

camo2460 said:


> I've never used one, but they look pretty handy. Where do you get your milk?


I get my Milk from here:http://efsthrive.thrivelife.com/milk-powder.html

I go through Christal at http://easyfoodstorage.net/ Gets me the best deals.


----------

